# Bring your e38 wisdom!



## DanBergundy (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello everyone! This looks like a wonderful place to find information and get advice.

My wife and I are considering purchasing a 1998 740iL. It looks amazing on the outside (which is of course not the issue here). It just hit 100,000 miles. It has 19" wheels with after market rims. It is black with nice tinted windows. He is selling it with the original rims and some nice all season tires as well.

The window price was $9,899. Since he posted it for sale, the nav screen went out so he dropped $900 off of the price bringing it down to $8,999. He said that a BMW place in town said they could replace it for about $900 so thats how much he dropped off of the price. Although, it looks like we can purchase the 16:9 on ebay for like $600-$700.

He had an inspection sheet in the window that said the car was in great shape. We however took it to a family friend that is a mechanic in town. He looked it over for over an hour and told us not to buy it. Simply because if something goes wrong (mainly he focused on the transmission) he said it is too costly to repair based on the value of the car. He said he just repaired a Jaguar transmission which was the same transmission as in this BMW and it only had 104k miles on it and was $5,000 to repair. Is this an opinion that should sway our decision? We are not rich by any means so repairs would be something to consider. He said that the transmission fluid was dirty which could indicate that it hadn't been flushed before. The previous owner had it under his business' name and only took it on long trips.

Typically how are the transmissions in these cars? The mechanic we talked to said that they were over priced and cheaply built. Other sources online said that these type of cars could run forever and it was cosmetic repairs that would hurt your wallet. I want to know what you guys think since you have real experience with these cars. Are the transmissions $5,000 or is that including labor and whatever else? My father is a good mechanic but hasn't had BMW experience, he seemed to think he could do it himself though. What do you guys think?

Thanks a lot for your input.


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello Dan,
Welcome to the forum. You have stated a great deal, so let's try to get to some replies here. First of all, 100K on a 10 year old car is great, wouldn't you consider that low to decent miles on other vehicles?(rounds out to about 30 miles per day) Of course, you want the condition and tires to be in good shape as well, and you seem to be ok there as well. The nav screen has been accounted for and if you can get a better deal, you're still going strong.

Now the sticky parts. I will not knock your family friend mechanic but I do disagree. Number one, assuming he is correct (which I don't know without seeing the car), parts for ANY high end luxury car are going to cost more. In some cases, relatively little or no difference in price even with older models. There are intrinsic reasons one drives a BMW, one of them being the enjoyment of a high end vehicle. You don't fly 1st class for coach prices, but you CAN get a bargain many times. Your reasons for even owning a BMW make you part of a unique and small group of car owners, and in many ways there is a premium for such ownership. That being said, if you want an expert opinion, take your car to a reputable shop (other than, or in addition to a dealership) that specializes in servicing BMW's and have them (or more than one) give your car the once over. If there are no obvious signs of impending doom, such as drips, leaks or noises, no one can predict the actual life of an engine or transmission, or when it may need repair. Cars of all mileage live long, or need repair. Rest assured that with good care, preventative maintainance, and non-abusive driving, your E38 should see at least 200K or considerably more, just look at the high mileage cars on this forum.

As far as Dad doing the work, I'm all for DIYers, but unless you are set up to drop the tranny or do serious engine work when needed, these are things best left to the pros who regularly do so on Bimmers. His expertise is best served being sure you aren't being steered wrong. Talk to a few of your friends with Bimmers and find where they go for service, who they recommend, and why. Personally, no matter where I am at, if I see a good shop, I stop in to talk shop and learn as much as I can, from working parts, to best fluids for use. It becomes both a habit, and a labor of love. The more you know, the better off you will be. Best of luck, and welcome to the club.


----------



## DanBergundy (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, that is a lot of great information. I've also been reading into extended warranties as a solution to the possible catastrophic transmission and engine problems. Many people have recommended these with used BMW cars. What is your take on that? Ive seen warranties with high variety in price and coverage. What do you suggest?


----------



## DanBergundy (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

Firstly, read this thread on a 'competitors' website. 
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71177

When you inspect the car, check *everything*: aircon, sunroof, parking sensors, lights, electric seats, radio, etc...the whole thing and note down all issues. There's not going to be a 10 year-old E38 without some issues, however minor.
I second previous comments about getting it checked out by a good BMW independent or dealer workshop... It needs to be up on a ramp (brakes, suspension, fuel tank, etc.). Check service history documents - best of all ask if the seller has previous invoices for maintenance/repairs.

Btw: The issue with the screen may well not be the screen itself but the video module. Getting the codes read at a garage will tell you exactly where the problem is before you go buying something you don't need. Video module is an easy swap and not too expensive (couple hundred dollars maybe).


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice looking car, Dan. I agree that the video module may be quick fix. I had a fuse blow once and it was inexpensive to replace.


----------



## DanBergundy (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome! Are after market warranties a good idea to safeguard against major issues?


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Most folks go either after market warranties or savings account for major repairs. If you are one of those who have had good experiences with warranties, that is. Like anything else, it has its' share of nightmare stories. Personally, I have had good results. Most warranty companies tend to phase out or end coverage starting at 100K or around that, so look around first. Some of them will allow a bit more mileage if you start with them before 100K. Some prefer to save for a rainy day, or an event, and that has merit. With the warranty, you pay and if nothing happens, you lose the money. However, if something happens that IS major, the warranty may be paying out far more than one may have saved, get it? So do what fits for you.


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

The car looks just like ours except the wheels, we have the BMW/BBS type wheels on. In our car, the lights behind the display on the clusters come and go. Right now it's in the shop to replace the shocks/Struts and the lower control arm on the passenger side. Then we found out that our brake lights ain't working. I guess the connectors have gone bad as well. But it's still a joy to drive in fact we are taking it to a road trip tomorrow.


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dan,
Have you checked the fuse (it is a large cylindrical shape seen after the unit is removed) in the stereo/nav unit yet? Most of the problems come from the unit itself, or the fuse. That is the place to start, and it is LESS $$$ than replacing the unit itself, if the fuse is the issue.


----------

